# Dog jumps from plane finisehes with a bite



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUUTieMYSr4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

thats is so friggin awesome. dogs and skydiving.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW. That was pretty neat. I wonder if this is something commonly done? Looks like it must be with the way that dog was strapped in. He handled that very well.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like maybe we need to try and get a little more creative and raise the bar a bit at club.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Dude, that is cool, stone cold ice running through that dogs veins, he was just chillin on the free fall and was ready to rock and roll after they got his gear off... thanks for sharing the vid Tim.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Toran Scott said:


> Dude, that is cool, stone cold ice running through that dogs veins, he was just chillin on the free fall and was ready to rock and roll after they got his gear off... thanks for sharing the vid Tim.


 
Seasoned dog, they don't always take it so well and usually have some bodily fluids that leak out....LOL from both ends the first couple times! \\/


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

very cool!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Dude, that is cool, stone cold ice running through that dogs veins, he was just chillin on the free fall and was ready to rock and roll after they got his gear off

Who taught you to read a dog ?? Seriously, go back and look at that dog and tell me that he has ice in his veins again. Good grief. Or should I say for ****s sake.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff,

Why are you such an angry guy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Dude, that is cool, stone cold ice running through that dogs veins, he was just chillin on the free fall and was ready to rock and roll after they got his gear off
> 
> Who taught you to read a dog ?? Seriously, go back and look at that dog and tell me that he has ice in his veins again. Good grief. Or should I say for ****s sake.


 
If the dog isn't held close to the body, he will attempt to place his feet on solid ground! No matter how many jumps they may have, it is always this way, they don't get use it! There are means to comfort him so it isn't such a stressful event, but is still a stressfull situation for most. Some may look more confident than others, but for anyone to say the dogs enjoy this and are happy doing it........[-X


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor Ben, assumption is the mother of all ****ups.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Why are you such an angry guy?



Do you know why the dog was sent on a bite at the end?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

They'd have had to send me on a bite to relieve the pressure in my ears. :-o

That was a terrific video clip.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

very cool video!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> Do you know why the dog was sent on a bite at the end?





Connie Sutherland said:


> They'd have had to send me on a bite to relieve the pressure in my ears. :-o
> 
> That was a terrific video clip.



Well if I was a dog it would relieve my stress and make me feel more confident by the end of that scenario.

I wouldn't say the dog was stoked to be there but he recovered alright considering the distance/time he was up there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> Well if I was a dog it would relieve my stress and make me feel more confident by the end of that scenario.



It probably does that too.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know for what specific types of operations this is done for? I sent this to my dad (Pararescue) and asked if he's ever seen anyone do this during his training and he said he hadn't so I was curious about for what and when would this ever be done.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

That was brilliant! Really enjoyed watching thanks for posting.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

reminds me of the joke about blind people skydiving....how it scares the hell out of the dogs


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Good morning Jeff... glad to see you woke up on the right side of the bed. I'd offer you a hug but you'd probably just accuse me of being gay or something (even though I'm sure you could use a hug). I'm sure it wasn't the dogs first jump, he looked pretty cool to me, even looking over at the camera at one point, no legs flailing for something to grip. 
Matt, that is too funny...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Do you know why the dog was sent on a bite at the end?


I can't speak for the military of course, but when we do new weird stuff the dog might have to face operationally, we like to put a small search at the end.

For me it does a few things...

It makes the association between the event and working. Eventually even if the dog doesn't like A so much...it knows B is comming right after. 

It tells me something about how the dog will recover/respond to the stress. For example, you would want to know if you had a dog that would shut down from the stress and not work...or work as well.

It is a chance to work around some distractions that may be faced in the real world too.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I can't speak for the military of course, but when we do new weird stuff the dog might have to face operationally, we like to put a small search at the end.
> 
> For me it does a few things...
> 
> ...


I have no idea if that's accurate or not, but it certainly sounds feasible. It seems like it should be a stress relief for the dog so it has an outlet for the energy after doing something very unnatural for a dog to ever be doing (and survive), plus I would imagine you could tell something about the dog's ability to recover. Those are all just guesses.

Regardless, that was pretty cool though. Thanks for sharing, Tim!

-Cheers


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I can't speak for the military of course, but when we do new weird stuff the dog might have to face operationally, we like to put a small search at the end.
> 
> For me it does a few things...
> 
> ...



That's what I think. 

I only posed the question because it's apparent that several posters don't have a clue why there was a bite at the end. I think many think it was a biting scenario.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> That's what I think.
> 
> I only posed the question because it's apparent that several posters don't have a clue why there was a bite at the end. I think many think it was a biting scenario.


I just thought you were being conversational.

-Cheers


----------

